# What's this fancy parlor stove worth?



## ntucker (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi there.  I have a stove that I'd like to get rid of, and I haven't been able to find any information on it on the net.  It's labeled "Northern Queen" and "Niagara Stove Co Duluth", and it's got some fancy chrome bits and a cute little topper whose purpose (other than decoration) I'm not real clear on.  I found similar stoves on ebay listed in the thousands, which piqued my curiosity, but having no real knowledge of antique stoves, I can't tell whether there is something qualitatively different about those from what I've got.  Mine is definitely prettier than most of the ones I saw, though. 

Attached is a picture.


----------



## ntucker (Dec 3, 2012)

Having done a bit more research, I can see that I've used the incorrect terminology. What I've got here is not a "parlor" stove, but rather a "cylinder" stove. Also, its fanciness is debatable, as I've seen some purty fancy stuff out there. I'm still curious as to its provenance and value -- is it an antique? Reproduction? Googling around, I haven't seen anything quite like it that *isn't* an antique, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## denn (Dec 3, 2012)

Brand has a lot to do with price, a coal base heater is worth a lot more.
There were thousands of differant stoves built.
Quaker,Crawford, Glenwood, Andres, Herald bring higher dollars.


----------



## pen (Dec 4, 2012)

Is this stove operating currently? Or setup for decoration? I know you'd like to give it a new home, just asking in the event that you were to replace it or use it there could be an issue:

If it's operating, it looks as though it might have drywall is run right up to the edge of the stove pipe / wall penetration. If so, that's a no-no, and also raises questions about how close studs could be to it.

If it is in operation, then it should be 12 inches of solid masonry around that thimble (through the wall) before anything combustible (including drywall) comes near.

I'm hoping that is what is there and they simply did a fine job of using cement board or plaster to match with the existing drywall.

Nice looking unit, sorry I can't help in regards to price.

Again, just wanted to make sure you knew to check in case another unit were to be put here or you (or anyone) decides to fire this one up.

pen


----------



## ntucker (Dec 4, 2012)

It's not actually in operation.  It appears to have been in the past, but one reason we're getting rid of it is that we had it checked out when we bought the house and the inspector pointed out the same stuff (and other safety issues with it) and said we should not use this stove as-is.  So we're going to rip it out, which brings me to the question of what to do with it.  Googling around, similar-looking stoves seem to be going for quite a bit more money than I expected (I was thinking I'd be selling it for scrap metal value), so if it's actually worth something, I'd be pleasantly surprised.  Of course, my next question would be where's a good place to try to sell it.


----------



## pen (Dec 4, 2012)

I've had good luck on ebay.

pen


----------



## ntucker (Dec 4, 2012)

Any clue what shipping will end up costing on such an item?


----------



## pen (Dec 4, 2012)

ntucker said:


> Any clue what shipping will end up costing on such an item?


 
I listed the last stove sold with no shipping, pick-up only.


----------



## denn (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it a base burner.
is there a pipe, sheet metal or cast iron that starts near the bottom
and tees up near the top that the flue pipe connects to.


----------



## ntucker (Dec 5, 2012)

Nope, just checked.  Just an open hole at the top into the flue pipe.  I take it a base burner is preferable?


----------



## Mo Par (Dec 23, 2012)

At an auction a recently I saw an old stove like that sell for 450.  It was rusty and had one break in a casting.


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 28, 2012)

are good friend Joe has had one of these ( https://www.hearth.com/talk/members/defiant.3131/ ), it is a repro. for sure, I believe this is a coal burner (if you look inside the top door and see a funnel shaped "rigged/ribbed coal liner you will know). I cant remember the name of it to save my life (@defiant). Little Comfort is my guess as to the maker... but the stove itself is poor quality for sure, very thin gauge, bolted and screwed together, etc. its more of a decorative piece and i would NOT use this as a heater for my home. The value is minimal but my best guess would be $100 - $200 as a decorative item.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 28, 2012)

I believe the name on the unit was Comfort Stove.


----------



## Stella (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks cute, don't know if this site is any use to you http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/10833501_vintage-cast-iron-comfort-stove


----------

